# Euk.dog show winners



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Has any one heard who won!http://javascript[B][/B]:PopIt('/na...g_num=HP08096101&event=2007277106', 645, 650)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, you tease! I thought you had the Hav names. LOL!
I'm pretty sure the Havs are showing right now. (2:20pm)

Ch Serandida Shadow on the Moon is an Ibizan Hound. Actually, now that I look, those are all the winners for the Ibizan Hound breed.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes I made a boo boo :LOL I thought I had it and wanted to get it posted they where suppost to show at 12 today


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I would of been there but I have to help my daughter move out of my house today dang it!!!!!!!! I went last year and had a really good time


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope the move was successful and not too hard.

You're right. I thought Kathy posted that they showed at 2:20, but it was 12:20. I missed a critical number!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL I looked on the jack bradaw web page dang it Im diing to see who won!!! Lucky for me its raining so we get to move in the rain Im waiting for the rain to slow down some LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Amanda. We'll get more details later as people come back with their reports, but here are the basics that I have so far:

Monica (Ch Fuzzy Farm's Devil In Blue Dress) owned by Alice & Steve Lawrence won BOB
GraDee (CH D'Va's Spellbound in Motion) owned by DeE Hinkle won Best of Opposite
Vallee (Multi BISS CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine) got an Award of Merit
Two others got Awards of Merit, but she didn't know their names.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Well congrad with those win a big yippie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, if anyone stops by to complete the above info, I just had someone ask me if anyone knew the agility results. If anyone has that, can you add that too?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimberly

This is what is showing for the agility

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/agility_invitational/2007/results/Round1AllHeightsByScore.pdf


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I just did a quick look and there are 3 Havanese in Agility. In the second page 
Joy - handled by Lorie Abbott lives in Livermore, California (she has a big agility school and sets up most of the shows on the West Coast) and Joy's breeder is Elaine Cirimele from Orangedale California. I don't know who the other two are. Not many Havanese competing for all the dogs who are in agility.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe that corded hav keeps winning. She must be something.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Leeann!

Michele, she has really nice structure and movement. She is very nice.

I just got a call from Elaine Cirimele and her Bred By boy got the first Award of Merit!
His name is Sparky (Ch Lil Pawz El Destello) and he's the daddy to Katie's pup, Heidi.

She thinks the other three Award of Merit winners were: 
Vallee (already mentioned above), Mandy (Ch Ashtone's Magical Mandy) and Mia (Ch Carmelita's Mia), but she didn't remember the order.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, I have seen her. She looks like a nice dog. Didn't she win Westminster BOB last year? I'm just not a fan of corded.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats to Vallee and Kathy! :whoo:

I don't really know the other dogs, though, but congrats to them too.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Two of Elaine's dog's are doing well! Here is a picture of Joy - 
Lil Pawz High Spirits 
"Joy"​


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, I can't figure out how to read the agility scores. When I read it, I thought it had Joy as last, but now I just don't know what any of it means.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, it seems like Joy is last to me too... I'm confused as to how to read it as well.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It does look as if Joy did not qualify but we did have a havanese with the 6th best time with score of 100.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I saw that Leeann! It looks like two Havanese scored pretty high out of all the breeds/heights. Impressive! (If I understand it correctly.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly it looks like you are reading it right. The list is sorted by jump Height then score and then time. We had two havs get 100 with only 3 sec. apart. I think that is great.

My trainer mentioned I may want to consider cutting Ry down in a puppy cut if I compete, she said I could shave 3-6 sec. of my time just by cutting him down. This shows how important those seconds are.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

AKC has the list up finally, if you click on each dogs name a picture will pop up except for a few. Vallee looks great.


www.akc.org/nationalchampionship/index.cfm?section=breed_results&breed_selection=B|HAVA|100|Havanese&ax=get_breed_data&ct=1&text_event_number=2007277106


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> My trainer mentioned I may want to consider cutting Ry down in a puppy cut if I compete, she said I could shave 3-6 sec. of my time just by cutting him down. This shows how important those seconds are.


 SERIOUSLY?! Wow. Does she think that the hair slows down his movement or just the weight of the hair and friction/resistance slows them down? Are you going to do it?

Thanks for the other link. I'm going to go check it out.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmm I'm not sure if it is the weight or friction, she never said just told me I could save some time if I did.

Am I going to do it? Well it depends on how serious I get when the time comes but most likley I will be cutting him down. But not because of time, I was at a trial this summer and it was soooo hot, people had pools, cooling mats & misters trying to keep their dogs cool between runs. I think it will easier to keep him cool in a cut and can you imagine wetting all that hair down then running outside in a dirty ring, yikes.. Although these guys do RLH when wet maybe I could shave some time by wetting him down before a run ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would think it's the friction... my sister was a swimmer in high school and all the boys (and girls) would shave their arms and their legs in order to shave off important seconds of their time.

Leeann, if you really are serious about agility competition, then it might be something that would be good for you to do with Riley. Though I can understand wanting to keep him cool.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners! Especially Vallee and Kathy. Vallee's photo is beautiful.

I love that picture of Joy, too. What a great shot!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was absolutely amazing today! I have to tell you though the best part. It is Leslie's first dog show we walk over to the agility area- and here comes Darlene and Ben as the first dog in the ring! If that isn't good enough, we go upstairs and there is Lorraine with the havanese in the obedience ring.... talk about chances!

Vallee is just as stunning in person and I got some photos of her. I took a video of Ben the havanese running agility and I took tons of pics/video of havs in the ring... I will work on uploading them tonight!

Congrats to everyone! It was just awesome to see in person! There were so many different breeds too. Lets just say after the conversation last night, I couldn't make eye contact with the english bull dogs though and they were everywhere! I also want an afghan 

We didn't get to connect with forum friends  it is such a large show and people were running everywhere. Leslie and I did join Jan and her husband for a nice dinner and spent some time with them. Not as much shopping as I wanted either! 

Amanda (who is going to work on the videos now  )


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Thank you, Leeann!
> 
> I just got a call from Elaine Cirimele and her Bred By boy got the first Award of Merit!
> His name is Sparky (Ch Lil Pawz El Destello) and he's the daddy to Katie's pup, Heidi.
> ...


A big congratulations to Kathy's Vallee!! And its wonderful that Heidi's Daddy (Sparky) got an Award of Merit too! I've seen his picture, and he's a great looking Hav.  Congrats to all!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! I got one of the AOM winners wrong. It was Mandy (Ashtone's Magical Mandy) that won; not Patsy. I'll edit that above.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I am so jealous! It sounds like it was an excellent show and I'm glad that both you and Leslie really enjoyed yourselves. Please share videos!!! I would love the see Ben's agility and any other videos you had the opportunity to take.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have been having internet issues so it might take longer to get this video up!

I did forget to say, Vallee had the loudest crowd cheering for her every time she was up!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you trying YouTube, Amanda? I've had hours of delay on a couple of occasions. If you can get them up, great! If you can't, we can all wait... maybe.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners! 

oh, and for those of you wondering about Monica, she is an AMAZING dog! Her genes dont hurt her either  (she is out of "buster" aka Am/Can/Mex/FCI Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX) 

I was a little dissapointed Patsy didnt do anything  (she is Hailey's sister)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, that makes Monica and Vallee half-sisters; same father, different mothers. Cool.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BTW Kimberly- there is a special photo that was taken just for you... to prove you wrong but kind of right!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> So, that makes Monica and Vallee half-sisters; same father, different mothers. Cool.


And that would make Patsy their......half niece.....maybe.....she is a Buster grandbaby


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> BTW Kimberly- there is a special photo that was taken just for you... to prove you wrong but kind of right!


?????:suspicious: 
Send it on over! Now you have totally piqued my curiosity.

AgilityHav, and that would make Patsy and Piaget and Rufus cousins. Vallee is his auntie, and Buster is his grandfather. Want to hear something even more complicated? Buster is also Tinky's grandfather and Tinky is Piaget & Rufus' mother, and while Tinky is also Maddie's mother, Buster is only her great-grandfather, not her grandfather. LOL Doggy pedigrees can really get your brain twisted fast!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> AgilityHav, and that would make Patsy and Piaget and Rufus cousins. Vallee is his auntie, and Buster is his grandfather. Want to hear something even more complicated? Buster is also Tinky's grandfather and Tinky is Piaget & Rufus' mother, and while Tinky is also Maddie's mother, Buster is only her great-grandfather, not her grandfather. LOL Doggy pedigrees can really get your brain twisted fast!


I *think* I understand that, lol. Dont you love dog genetics(Hailey's isnt quite that complicated though, she is an outcross of Buster/Pan)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The show was wonderful! It was a great way to be introduced to the world of dog shows. Amanda has warned me they're not all like this, though. She said to be prepared for the next one we attend to be out in a field somewhere. 

It was so cool seeing Tori's 1/2 brother, GraDee (CH D'Va's Spellbound in Motion) win Best of Opposite. Do you think that makes her a celebrity in any way? LOL! I was also able to meet her sire, EdDee (CH D'Va's Prince in White Armor). He's a very handsome fellow. 

Amanda is right, Vallee is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to her and Kathy. I was so disappointed we didn't get to meet Kathy in person. But, there were so many people there and I forgot my Forum sign. Ugh!

Having dinner w/Jan and Steve was fun. Jan's back is still bothering her but, she made it through the day w/the help of a wheelchair. What a trooper! 

I'll go through my pics tomorrow and see what came out good enough to post.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay here is the picture just for Kimberly- I so think the green and pink is a possibility after this show btw!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2079137565/

For everyone else, here are some show photos! There are almost 2 pages worth and then you get into my other photos...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, great photos! I love seeing all the different Havs there. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is a video!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the show was fantastic, there was so much going on everywhere all at once. amanda, i can tell from your photos you were not more than a foot away. i am sorry we did not connect. i loved seeing so many havs together. the first time i've seen a corded hav. we loved the agility. kimberly, i bought a butter comb, thanks for your help. it combs coco's hair like it is butta'. we walked to p.f.changs for dinner, one of my favorite restaurants. a fun day, my first show, i can't wait for next years.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for posting the video! I really enjoyed watching it as I've never been to a dog show before!  Vallee is absolutely stunning! I loved looking at all the Havs going around the ring. What a beautiful breed to watch.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judith- I am sorry we didn't connect! I had my camera and my camcorder out and put my phone in my bag while I was trying to multi task! If that wasn't good enough, I had my hands on a puppy for awhile as well <BG!>

It was awesome. I do have to say, I watched the afghan's gait in the ring next to them (I am a cheater!) I should have taped it... WOW!

Lina, you gotta go to Westminster! Although it would be more fun if they had agility and obedience! They also had all the demos but it was too cold to sit out side!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I am really going to try my hardest to make it to Westminster! I'm sure it will be a lot of fun, although I really would have loved to see agility and obedience trials too.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, thank you for all of the wonderful pictures and movie!! They are all so beautiful! Looks like a day to remember and congratulations to all of our winners!! 

Kimberly, I was looking at the agility before it was all scored and yes you are correct Joy did not qualify. Some of you may remember the Olympic Diver - Greg Luganis - he was ranked 1st coming into the show. It'll be fun to see how he does tomorrow. My trainer shows with him and told me all about him.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie, how exciting for you for your first show!! I bet it was fun seeing Tori's daddy - D'Va's Prince in White Amor - he is gorgeous!!!

Kathy's Vallee sure is something isn't she ~ you are so lucky you got to see them both in person!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- Thanks so much for the pictures and video. What gorgeous Havanese! And Vallee is a stunner! I would recognize her anywhere. It must have been so much fun to attend!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gosh, Amanda. I think I know who she is, too! I can't be sure without seeing her face, but I bet that is a woman that shows up here often. TOO FUNNY!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda, did you see the HCSC booth? i was looking forward to visiting with them. i also missed obedience upstairs. it was such a fast day, so much to see and do.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- I guess you could always ask to borrow it!

Judith- yes, it was upstairs near the obedience. It was tucked in the corner!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was Vallee? I had a hard time catching it all because it was so fast. I recognized Sandra Wayne and one of her boys (Kai?), then Elaine & Sparky easily, Tiny Thomas was easy to recognize, but who was handling Vallee? I'm so used to seeing her with David that I couldn't keep up with all the fast motion. Whew!

Off to view the still photos now...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think something is wrong with you tube... I had so much trouble getting that video up. They aren't moving that fast! Lets just say the agility video was 30 secs and is only 6... if you guys want to get dizzy 

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda, thanks for the photos and video, good job. kimberley, there was a CERF clinic. lucky for me, there is a vet that does the testing just 2 mi from our house.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That was Vallee? I had a hard time catching it all because it was so fast. I recognized Sandra Wayne and one of her boys (Kai?), then Elaine & Sparky easily, Tiny Thomas was easy to recognize, but who was handling Vallee? I'm so used to seeing her with David that I couldn't keep up with all the fast motion. Whew!
> 
> Off to view the still photos now...


David had a conflict in ring times so a woman took Vallee in. Amanda or Leslie do you remember her name? 
Judith, where were you at the show? We missed meeting you!
Wow was the meet the breed way off the beaten path! Claudie called and asked us to come up but didn't mention it was 10 miles away from the ring  Ok, so maybe it was only 5 miles. :biggrin1:
I didn't get to see any of the obedience venue which I love, but did get to see the freestyle dancing. Ah ha, I learned something too. I thought their routines were silent and the dogs knew which moves were next and found that they talk to the dogs all through it giving commands. And I've been trying to teach my standard poodle freestyle with only hand commands. I'm going to switch over and I bet we get a lot further. I'm curious to see what I can do with freestyle with Bandit now too.
It was so much fun meeting everyone.....well, except Judith who hides ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Congrats to all the winners!
> 
> oh, and for those of you wondering about Monica, she is an AMAZING dog! Her genes dont hurt her either  (she is out of "buster" aka Am/Can/Mex/FCI Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX)
> 
> I was a little dissapointed Patsy didnt do anything  (she is Hailey's sister)


Judith Jones (Namaskar Havanese) had a lot to do with the pedigree of Steve's dogs also. I called her to let her know Monica won but Alice had already called her. Dang, that was fast


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, I forgot this. I believe hav history was made today. The BOW was also BBE. Both the BOW (Monica, owned by Steve and Alice) and BOS (GraDee, owned by Dee Hinkle) were bred by.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Judith- I am sorry we didn't connect! I had my camera and my camcorder out and put my phone in my bag while I was trying to multi task! If that wasn't good enough, I had my hands on a puppy for awhile as well <BG!>
> 
> It was awesome. I do have to say, I watched the afghan's gait in the ring next to them (I am a cheater!) I should have taped it... WOW!
> 
> Lina, you gotta go to Westminster! Although it would be more fun if they had agility and obedience! They also had all the demos but it was too cold to sit out side!


Had your hands on a hav? You had Fredith's hav for so long I was wondering if you talked her out of the dog ound: It's up for grabs on who is cuter :biggrin1:
Too cold outside? Shoot, I thought it was too cold inside too!! I kept watching for snowflakes ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, what a great picture of Amanda! I can just see her brain working behind that smile... "If I just slip out little by little, I can take him with me..." :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the updates, pictures & video, they are great. Amanda I cant wait to see the agility video.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a fun thread! Congratulations to the winners and merit award winners! My husband will LOVE that corded Hav! lol 

Great pictures and videos, everyone! Amanda..you look ready to run out the door with the doggie! ound:

I sure wish I could've gone, sounds like SOOO much fun!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carmen is such a momma's girl! I just love that little girl so much though! I was gonna try to sneak out with her but she kept spinning around looking for mom!

Amanda


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Valle and Kathy, and Elaine and Sparky!!!!!!! :first:

Great photos, thanks Amanda!

~Kristin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics and video, Amanda. Wish I could have been there.
Is there an entry list somewhere of the Havs that were entered?

Nevermind the last question. Just went to AKC site and they have a complete list. I was curious because I thought I saw Cindy Lisai in the video and I was right. She is from Peekaboos Havanese and that is where Kodi's sire is from.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jan, what a great picture of Amanda! I can just see her brain working behind that smile... "If I just slip out little by little, I can take him with me..." :laugh:


I don't think Amanda could take a bad picture. She has a smile that lights up a room and is cute as can be.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I found this online as I didn't buy a catalog but I thought we counted more dogs than this in the ring?

Breed:
http://www.akc.org/nationalchampionship/index.cfm?disp_id=dsp_element

Obedience:
http://www.akc.org/invitational/top...ber=2007277106&breeds=518+&eventMethod=Select

Agility:
http://www.akc.org/invitational/top25/agility/index.cfm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan... I think I have a bigger smile when I have a puppy in my arms though!

Oh I did lose my smile when I went up to buy that shirt and they told me $265!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan... I think I have a bigger smile when I have a puppy in my arms though!
> 
> Oh I did lose my smile when I went up to buy that shirt and they told me $265!
> 
> Amanda


Shoot that just reminded me that I forgot to buy what I wanted. Hm...maybe we'll have to run over there today. 
The price of the shirt would have made me lose my smile too. What the heck did it have on it?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh, I forgot this. I believe hav history was made today. The BOW was also BBE. Both the BOW (Monica, owned by Steve and Alice) and BOS (GraDee, owned by Dee Hinkle) were bred by.


You mean BOB (instead of BOW), don't you?
There shouldn't have been a BOW at this show since it was all champions. Right?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was a rhinestone maltese shirt that was breathtaking! The havanese one wasn't as cute. It was the head with the eyes and the flowing hair but I was shocked @ the price!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, maybe the rhinestones were real diamonds and you just didn't notice? LOL.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I spotted Vallee right off in the Flickr photos, but was confused to see her with a woman. Makes sense now with ring times. Great photos/video! Thanks Amanda. 

I can't wait until Westminster.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Remember Melissa you have to post the photos/video right away! 

I will play with the video to see what I need to do to slow it down for you guys later... the agility clip will make you vomit so i didnt post it


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can only imagine! If the conformation video was that fast, then the agility would be lightening fast!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

jan, i looked forward to meeting you. i think next year we will have a plan. we almost decided to go back today but need to drive 1 hour for coco'c fromms. amanda, the afghans had such beautiful coats, they were so graceful. even tho i did get my buttercomb, i was a little disapointed that there were not more vendors. both booths that sold toys had just sold their last bee hives! i hope i find it somewhere, i hate paying postage on one thing, i usually end up ordering lots more to make it worth it. a really fun day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judith-Leslie and I found the mini squirrel toy- but I like the big one so Dora can put her head in and really play with it!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I was able to get this one to be at the right speed- yeah, he does weave that fast! This makes me really excited for Dora's lesson next week!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, *GREAT* agility run! Not only is the dog fantastic, but I'm so impressed with the handler keeping up and doing all the crosses. I've got to hit the gym!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What's a cross, Jeanne?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, do you know the human & dog are in that video? My daughter and I were just watching it together and amazed. I don't think I've ever seen that many jumps in one run - especially that many in a row!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes- that is Darlene and Ben who has a Mach3. He is the top agility hav and he is the top agility dog in his state if I remember correctly. I was able to meet them at Nationals and he is so cuddly and cute and then he goes crazy on the course! For those of you not familiar with agility- a Mach is like the Ch. They are such an amazing team they have already gotten enough points to have this title 3 times over! 

Kimberly, crosses are how you get from one jump to another if it isn't a straight line. What shocked me is if you noticed Jeanne, she does a rear cross sending him into the weave poles... Yeah, I drooled!

Oh as to the jumps- there are 2 types of courses in AKC agility- standard and Jumpers. This is a jumper's course... it is a lot faster than the one with tunnels and teeters. But it is way way easier to mess up on as your have to know your dog. Also this is a big course cause these are the top dogs in each breed so more obstacles!


Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, cool. Thanks for explaining all that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

GREAT video Amanda, thank you for posting. I cought the rear cross before the weaves and about two others and a few front... WOW

Good luck in your lesson next week, I cant wait to hear how excited Dora was to be back at work.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I couldn't believe how easily she did those crosses without stopping to think, Amanda! Of course, we're just beginning with more complicated agility runs, but I have to constantly stop and think about the crosses. We just learned a rear cross last week, and I *so* messed it up! Its hard enough to learn each course (and we never seem to repeat one), but to remember the crosses too just seems overwhelming. I'm so impressed with you and Dora and everyone who competes in agility!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Amanda - those are fantastic photos!

Did you take down the first video you posted? It wasn't available when I tried to view it.

WOW - the agility video was mind boggling. I can't begin to imagine how anyone stays on course - and at top speed. 

Thank you for sharing those. 

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was trying to mess with the regular video but it came out super fast again. I am not sure what I am doing wrong. I will get my husband to mess with it. It makes you sick when you try to watch it... ugh!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Check out Monica in the BBE video.

http://www.akc.org/invitational/200...t_number=2007277106&section=bbe_breed&bvg=500


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
Thank you so much for taking pictures. #3519 and #3521 are on my Angel, Lil Pawz Gift from Above, which my husband who hasn't been in a ring in a couple of years came down to show and #3510 is Sparky, Lil Pawz El Destello, who got one of the AOM's. Elaine


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elaine,
You are more than welcome to copy them or if you want to email me at my user id @yahoo.com and I can send you them! Sorry, I didn't get a chance to meet you! 

When I showed my husband the photos- he said Angel had the cutest face of all the Neezers! To have two dogs there and one get an AOM- wow to you Elaine!

Amanda


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda, 
I had 4 dogs qualify this year and had entered the two knowing that I would have to make a choice at the last minute. As it turned out my husband is co-owner and co-breeder on Angel and a friend told us on Monday if he wanted to go with me on Friday he would stay at the house for us and take care of the other dogs. I was so excited because he has never gotten to go to the Havanese National or any of the Eukanuba's that I have qualified for. This was so fun and he really had a good time so it really had a special place for me this year. To have him in the ring with me and to also get an AOM. I am hoping to get to see the video you did of the show ring and I do thank you because I got to save the pictures on my computer. Sparky is a son of Tiny so there was a father and son in the ring. Thanks, Elaine


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*Havanese

*
Best of Breed 
CH FUZZY FARM DEVIL WITH A BLUE DRESS

Best of Opposite Sex 
CH D'VA'S SPELLBOUND IN MOTION

Award of Excellence 
CH ASHSTONE'S MAGICAL MANDY 
CH BELLATAK MY FUNNY VALENTINE 
CH LIL PAWZ EL DESTELLO 
CH MARIEL'S CARMENITA MIA


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW congradulation on every one that won yippie!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elaine,
you are going to have to share your secret on getting your husband involved in the dog world... I need to try something as it would make it a lot easier! I did get to meet Tiny- Sparky's dad. He has the prettiest coat on a havanese that I have ever seen- it is so wow in person! When his handler left him he started howling and carrying on- shows who is his favorite! I love when you get to see part of their personalities in the ring. I also saw Vallee jump up on her handler 


I will work on the video as it goes so fast- I wonder if it is because I used up all the memory. Leslie was there when I didn't know what the weird flashing light was.... yeah, I found out later. It just makes it look like everyone is running with their neezer!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Thank you, Leeann!
> 
> Michele, she has really nice structure and movement. She is very nice.
> 
> ...


Hi all, just reading through this thread for the first time since returning home. it was a great show and my daughter and I had sooooo much fun. I regret not seeing any of you from the forum except for Jan. Where were you all???

I did want to clarify that according to AKC there is not any order for Awards of Merit. Meaning, there isn't a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th placement, they are all equal.

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
I tried watching the video but it says it is no longer available. I would love to see it.

Dang, I can't believe we couldn't "hook" up!!! I was ringside after the show for over 30 mins too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy-Darn it!
I knew who Vallee was when she was brought up ring side- she is stunning. She is the dog you see and you bet on! Leslie forgot to make a sign so we missed you! It was so awesome to see her in person. Her pictures don't do her justice.

I will work on the video tonight. I took it down cause it was horribly fast and I didn't want anyone to think that is how the dogs actually looked in the ring.

Leslie and I were with Jan and her husband as close to the ring as you could possibly get! I was the one with all the devices over my shoulder and an adorable neezer in my arms for a good part of the show!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> I'm so impressed with you and Dora and everyone who competes in agility!


I agree 100% Jeanne. When Sarah (my daughter) and I were watching the agility ring, we were just amazed with both human and dog. Sarah kept saying to me, "How do they train the dog to do that", over and over again!! It is fun to watch for sure!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Amanda,
> I had 4 dogs qualify this year and had entered the two knowing that I would have to make a choice at the last minute. As it turned out my husband is co-owner and co-breeder on Angel and a friend told us on Monday if he wanted to go with me on Friday he would stay at the house for us and take care of the other dogs. I was so excited because he has never gotten to go to the Havanese National or any of the Eukanuba's that I have qualified for. This was so fun and he really had a good time so it really had a special place for me this year. To have him in the ring with me and to also get an AOM. I am hoping to get to see the video you did of the show ring and I do thank you because I got to save the pictures on my computer. Sparky is a son of Tiny so there was a father and son in the ring. Thanks, Elaine


Elaine,
I am soooooooo happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS again!!!! What was my prediction about Sparky, oh um, over a year ago???? LOLOLOL **** I like being right once in a while! lolol


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

susaneckert said:


> *Havanese*
> 
> Best of Breed
> CH FUZZY FARM DEVIL WITH A BLUE DRESS
> ...


I can't get these to work what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Vallee*

I wanted to tell you all

THANK YOU

Your wonderful comments and support of Vallee mean a lot to me. Sarah and I brought Vallee home with us and the whole family is enjoying having her home for a while after being with her handler for 5 months.

Vallee was shown by Shannon Stone, the handler that actually finished Vallee's AKC Championship. David Murray, her handler now, had a ring conflict with his #1 Tibetan Terrier. He got to the Havanese ring just as Shannon was taking off the table. After the dog has been on the table, no handler changes can be made. Shannon showed Vallee beautifully!!! It was odd standing with Sarah and David though cheering Vallee on as I am now use to seeing David in the ring with Vallee. LOL

It was funny though, that all this time Vallee has been out with David, there hasn't been any ring conflicts, until of course the biggest show of the year! lol Shannon was willing to show her for me and I am thankful she did.

I encourage you all to attend next year. It is the best show.

This has been an exciting time in my life, having Vallee do so well in the conformation ring. I hope the future continues to be good too. <grin>


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
It was nice sharing the ring with Vallie, and I know you have always been on Sparky's side. CONGRATS, on breeding such a beautiful girl and your AOM. Elaine


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Pictures from Eukanuba 2007*

Here are a couple of pictures sent to me from Eukanuba. The first one is Mandy, owned by Cheryl Drake and shown by Norm and the second one is my Vallee being shown by Shannon.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kathy - Simply beautiful! Enjoy having your baby home for the holidays! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vallee is just gorgeous. I have seen Mandy in perrson, and she is beautiful, also. It's nice to see a pic of both of them. You should be proud.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> The show was wonderful! It was a great way to be introduced to the world of dog shows. Amanda has warned me they're not all like this, though. She said to be prepared for the next one we attend to be out in a field somewhere.
> 
> It was so cool seeing Tori's 1/2 brother, GraDee (CH D'Va's Spellbound in Motion) win Best of Opposite. Do you think that makes her a celebrity in any way? LOL! I was also able to meet her sire, EdDee (CH D'Va's Prince in White Armor). He's a very handsome fellow.
> 
> ...


Leslie, I think you met Kathy upstairs at the meet the breed booth. There were so many there it was hard to keep track. I believe she was with Claudie.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Vallee is just gorgeous. I have seen Mandy in perrson, and she is beautiful, also. It's nice to see a pic of both of them. You should be proud.


Was it Mandy that took a BIS recently?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Amanda,
> I had 4 dogs qualify this year and had entered the two knowing that I would have to make a choice at the last minute. As it turned out my husband is co-owner and co-breeder on Angel and a friend told us on Monday if he wanted to go with me on Friday he would stay at the house for us and take care of the other dogs. I was so excited because he has never gotten to go to the Havanese National or any of the Eukanuba's that I have qualified for. This was so fun and he really had a good time so it really had a special place for me this year. To have him in the ring with me and to also get an AOM. I am hoping to get to see the video you did of the show ring and I do thank you because I got to save the pictures on my computer. Sparky is a son of Tiny so there was a father and son in the ring. Thanks, Elaine


Steve wanted to be in that ring so bad. He would have taken one in free. Now that he's been to Eukanuba he wants back in the ring. He's been working hard with Peter to get him ready to show. I'm the dog trainer and have been so sick that I hired a trainer to work with him. LOL something seems real weird about that.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jan,
You know it is harder to train you husband to show than someone else. They take everything you tell them they are doing incorrectly wrong. It is just like coaching your own kids, the rest of the team listens so much better than your own.


----------

